
Realistic Kids “Game” Turns Out to Be Real World - Evolved
http://www.cnet.com/news/kids-tricked-when-realistic-game-turns-out-to-be-actual-forest/
======
dozzie
> Most Americans live within 100 miles of a natural forest or grassland but
> believe that nature is inaccessible and are increasingly less likely to
> engage in the great outdoors

100 miles is a 160 kilometers. Such a travel spans over a quarter of my
country. It's not exactly a short distance.

